
Have you payed for coding help? - Encaladus
I&#x27;m curious to know if people use services such as Codementor and Hackhands. If yes, why and how often? If no, why not?
======
nickjj
No, definitely not from sites like that.

But I don't mind paying friends and acquaintances for help. All of us have a
pretty sweet deal where we help each other out for free for our own stuff, but
we charge each other for help on paid gigs.

~~~
Encaladus
Okay cool.

------
matchmike1313
I have not, I would be open to it thou. We have hired contractors that
sometimes help us on code issues on an on-going basis thou from Upwork.

~~~
Encaladus
How often have you done that?

------
onion2k
No. I've never needed any help from outside of my network.

~~~
Encaladus
Define Network. Does that include online communities etc? :)

------
eurticket
No, I usually will find a hacked up solution or give up.

~~~
Encaladus
Okay. Why not pay for help?

